# its gone



## krv3000 (Jan 16, 2012)

HI all I went to one of the foroms that I sumtimes post on ***************.com and its bin closed dawn by the feller that set it up with no reason why ??? if he did not wont to run the site any more why did he not ask if sum one wonted to tack over the job ??? I was in the prose of donating to the site I'm glad i did not and those that did donate to it i wood be surprised if their not peed off i may of mist sumthing but it all seemd to be gowing well


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 16, 2012)

That is strange....
I was a part of that group and enjoyed some of the time i spent there until it got a bit weird!
Then i was just using it for reference and info.

Without giving anyone any chance to have a say in it i now have to believe what i had previously heard...
A fly by night artist!
Start something up, get people to donate, get it going well and then shut it down and disappear with everyones donations.

Not someone i would like to have on my side.

This is why HMEM is such a great forum to be on! ;D
What you see is what you get!
No hidden agendas here, just get on with it and share, learn and teach!!
The best community model engineer forum around!!! :big:

Andrew

PS - i found him on Chaski. He has removed all his posts but not his username.


----------



## 1Kenny (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi krv,

It seems, the guy that had the site was copying pictures, other things from other forums, posting on his forum and not giving credit to the original people that did the work. Someone caught him is my understanding.

Kenny


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 16, 2012)

Kenny,

It was myself who he did it to, and a lot of others as well, and by the time I had circulated it across the web, he had pulled it, but he still carried on stealing and putting posts on his site..

He is in fact an ambulance chaser, and got badmouthed by people for what he was doing (not enough in my opinion), and he took his ball home.

We will all be better off for it. Unfortunately, the good members on there will have to find a new home.


John


----------



## rleete (Jan 16, 2012)

I met a few really good people over there, but Nelson was something else. On a power trip, I guess. Did not take critical comments at all well, and very quick to anger if you disagreed with him.

I encourage those of you that knew memebers over there to have them come here and contribute. I would especially like to see the group build going on continue on this site.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 16, 2012)

I haven't posted here in some time now but what makes you think the site is down ?? It was up and running at 9:56 AM this morning, There are server problems right now that's all. It is up one second and down the next. At this point you can get to the Forums page but cannot navigate from there because of a "Data Base Error". This has nothing to do with anyone shutting the Site down.

 Hi Rick, how you be these days?

 "Billy G"


----------



## chucketn (Jan 16, 2012)

Yup, he's baaaakk...

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## kennyd (Jan 16, 2012)

Bill Gruby  said:
			
		

> I haven't posted here in some time now but what makes you think the site is down ?? It was up and running at 9:56 AM this morning, There are server problems right now that's all. It is up one second and down the next. At this point you can get to the Forums page but cannot navigate from there because of a "Data Base Error". This has nothing to do with anyone shutting the Site down.
> 
> Hi Rick, how you be these days?
> 
> "Billy G"



Bill, I tried logging at about 1am through 5am this morning (on night work this week) and got this message:



> After a lot of soulsearching, the forum is shutting down. Thanks to everyone who helped me with it.



Perhaps a victim of a major hack?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 16, 2012)

Kenny, I got that one to, then later it came back on without navigation. Right now there is just a blank screen. Time will tell. As for me, I can take the good with the bad. If I don't like what I see I change the channel. No biggie.

 "Billy G"


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 16, 2012)

This is what i get now:

Not Found

The requested URL /forum.php was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


Andrew


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 16, 2012)

I think Nelson had good intentions but went about it in the wrong way.

All I can say it we do things different over here and all we ask if you act like a good person and not get snotty. Civil debate is just fine.

I was a global mod there for a while, but I chose not to be there.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 16, 2012)

You will get no trouble from me. I am here to gain knowledge and pass on what I know to those who can use it. But then isn't that what these Forums are for?

 "Billy G"


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 16, 2012)

Bill Gruby  said:
			
		

> You will get no trouble from me. I am here to gain knowledge and pass on what I know to those who can use it. But then isn't that what these Forums are for?
> 
> "Billy G"



Have a good time bill, this is a mellow place and we dont get bent out of shape over nothing. Its all about fun.

My steam engines suck , they need 125-150 PSI. some guys here can make theirs run on 5 PSI, it makes me feel like a real dummy.


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 16, 2012)

Lets lock this thread and get onto more important stuff like MACHINING!!!!! ;D

This forum fulfills all my needs, the others are joined because a lot of the members here post on MM as well.

Now if i can get my A into G i may actually get to do something useful!!!
Unfortunately my household is in the grips of some nasty cold bug...
And of course i am as fit as a fiddle and have to do all the work upstairs.... :'(
No machining for me, just making tea....

Andrew


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 16, 2012)

lazylathe  said:
			
		

> Lets lock this thread and get onto more important stuff like MACHINING!!!!! ;D
> 
> This forum fulfills all my needs, the others are joined because a lot of the members here post on MM as well.
> 
> ...



Lets not lock the thread and let some old friends connect. 

If the HM refugees want to hang out and stay its all cool, if they want to make a new site thats cool too.

I want to be a good host for our displaced friends and carry on and have some good fun.


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 16, 2012)

Sounds good to me! ;D

The thread seems to be fairly positive and it is staying that way. ;D
I think there are a lot of us that hang out on various forums and keep connected!
A friendly worldwide community of like minded individuals!

Those forums that thrive with new material will always be around!
HMEM is proof of that!

Andrew


----------



## rake60 (Jan 16, 2012)

I won't lock the thread but........

Let's get back to why *WE* are here.

Missing a size, using words that are not in any dictionary when that happens,
and telling ourselves we are having fun doing it! 

AND, sharing the ups and downs of each effort.

Note to self:
*(Quit throwing the bad parts at that wall or I'm going to need to repaint it.)*

Any further concerns on this topic can be directed to me personally.

Rick Kerr
[email protected]


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Jan 16, 2012)

There are good and bad sides to starting your own forum.

The good part of running your own forum is that you can focus on exactly the topic you want to discuss, and really zero in on aspects of that topic. You can control who and what gets onto the forum, and nobody can ban you or lock your posts.
I have never locked a post, and never will, but I may delete a post if it goes south, which sometimes happens due to human nature.

The bad part about a forum with too narrow a scope is that there may be insufficient people intersted in such a narrow topic.

You also get inundated with spammers from all over the world if you are not vigilant every day. Keeping the spammers out of the memberships takes up a lot of time.

If you run your own forum, you also have to pay for your own forum, unless you can get donations. People aren't happy when the forum goes down.

Machining topics seem to be widely popular across multiple forums on the internet.
More narrow topics may not be as popular, and you may end up with a very small group, which is ok if your main interest is focusing on a specific topic.

I guess it all depends on what you are trying to do with the forum you create, and who you are trying to interact with.

This forum has wide appeal, lots of members, and a variety of topics, but still maintains focus pretty well on engine building. I read this forum for machinging specific topics, and read other forums to fill in the gaps in my particular interests.


----------



## hopeless (Jan 21, 2012)

please don't shoot the messenger. I looked in a couple days ago (got a birthday greeting from there) to delete my profile and found that there is a new mod that has complete control and is bring getting it back on track. I have decided to stick with it a little while to see how it goes.
Pete


----------

